
Will Speech Syntax Markup Language (SSML) Become the New HTML? - ExactoKnight
Was playing around with Amazon Echo and was struck by Amazon&#x27;s documentation for Speech Synthesis Markup Language.<p>As I read these incredibly clear API docs for creating and contextualizing how to read out nuanced pronunciation... I have become convinced that syntax like this is the future.   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;developer.amazon.com&#x2F;docs&#x2F;custom-skills&#x2F;speech-synthesis-markup-language-ssml-reference.html
======
dragonwriter
It's Speech _Synthesis_ Markup Language, and, no, it won't be the next HTML;
it's got a narrower niche, and most of the semantic and presentational support
it provides for rendering speech is already provided between HTML and the CSS
Speech Module.

SSML and related technologies (VoiceXML, for instance) are great for dedicated
speech applications, but they aren't positioned to replace HTML.

------
tyingq
Is it really that different from, say, VoiceXML, which has been around since
the 90's?

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VoiceXML](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/VoiceXML)

~~~
Wald76
VoiceXML uses SSML to mark up text to be spoken to the user, and in fact the
two standards were developed in parallel by the W3C’s Voice Browser Working
Group.

~~~
jquip
Hopefully, with an AWS offering, this could give an impetus to widespread
adoption. A lot of great ideas are simply left dormant because of network
effects.

~~~
dragonwriter
SSML is fairly widely supported now in it's domain (and, unless I'm mistaken,
the generally similar features in CSS Speech were modelled on it.)

------
bengunnink
So, an XML-like language is the future of XML-like HTML?

